# Ordered from The Doc



## S']['()|\|3D (Apr 10, 2007)

I ordered from the Doc today lets see how long he takes. Anyone have any guesses????


----------



## Draston (Apr 12, 2007)

4 days


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 12, 2007)

5 days


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 12, 2007)

5 days


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Apr 14, 2007)

OMG what!?!?! For some reason the Doc told me my card was denied!?! This is impossible i used a gift card that had just enough on it! Anyone know y this happened!?!


----------



## flipmode (Apr 16, 2007)

he overcharges he did me that way too by like 12 to 17 dollars ashole im done with the doc im stayin with botique.i dont like them open ing my seeds anyway they give u what u paid for but i rather be sure of somethin im growin when i first plant them.but he does take credit cards i just order from botuiqe send it prority mail for 5 dollars gets to there location in 3 4 days max order shipped out total process about 9-11 days to get it to ur door send money order prority regular mail can take up to 28 days


----------



## bejohnst (Apr 19, 2007)

Your card will charge you a transaction fee because of the different currencies. Maybe thats why it was declined. I've ordered once before and it was all good, now i'm waiting for my second order, i'll let you guys know.

I don't think the Doc overcharges easier. My last order was 4 bucks cheaper then the e-mail said.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 19, 2007)

flipmode said:
			
		

> he overcharges he did me that way too by like 12 to 17 dollars ashole im done with the doc im stayin with botique.i dont like them open ing my seeds anyway they give u what u paid for but i rather be sure of somethin im growin when i first plant them.but he does take credit cards i just order from botuiqe send it prority mail for 5 dollars gets to there location in 3 4 days max order shipped out total process about 9-11 days to get it to ur door send money order prority regular mail can take up to 28 days


I've ordered from the doc like 5 times. Never overcharged, always got my beans in a timely manner with freebies...even got %10 off my orders. Last order I had crushed beans. He sent me more and a freebie for the wait. That guy has been nothing but good to me...I highly recommend him:joint4:! Btw, you have an option on whether you want them in breeder packs or not. If you don't want them opened then don't choose the breeder pack option.


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

ive had great success with the doc


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 19, 2007)

I have had no problems at all with the doc. 22 seeds planted, 22 healthy plants. 9 strains. I will be ordering from him again soon.


----------



## bejohnst (Apr 21, 2007)

Another great sucess with the doc. Made it to my mailbox in 6 days from when I got the confirmation of shipping. Awesome.


----------



## DRILLS (Apr 25, 2007)

all of you seedbanks ****!!!!
i have the bomb *** site for my seeds.
i can get 125 of the best seeds for $180 and it will only take 6 days to get you.
and the marijuana seeds range from northern lights to bc skunk to purple indica to ak-47 to bc bubblegum to blueberry to WHITE WIDOW and many many many more!!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 25, 2007)

DRILLS said:
			
		

> all of you seedbanks ****!!!!
> i have the bomb *** site for my seeds.
> i can get 125 of the best seeds for $180 and it will only take 6 days to get you.
> and the marijuana seeds range from northern lights to bc skunk to purple indica to ak-47 to bc bubblegum to blueberry to WHITE WIDOW and many many many more!!!!


Lol...someone forgot to take his meds!


----------



## ljjr (Apr 25, 2007)

just got some mandala speed queen from the doc, took 9 days total. he has always come thru for me!.


----------



## leelow (Apr 25, 2007)

the doc rocks, 5-7 days, fresh 1 day germ. fast reliable and so on


----------

